# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Vision Pro Software

## Phuztone

Is anyone using the Vision Pro optical software?? I would like some info on what you think of it.

Thanks!

----------


## Phuztone

Yes we are using it. Its a good optical dispensary software. It isn't too old as they are still developing it. But the customer service is very good & they will fix things by logging into your system & fixing it. I like it because its format is user friendly & they use feedback from its clients. The price is pretty much the same as all of the rest. I was looking for software that was weighted towards a dispensary instead of eye exams, treatments, etc. This one is, although I think they will be going to exams & such in the future.

It still needs work on reports & giving you info on sales & income. Another good thing about is that it will generate its own bar codes for products, patients, etc. & you can make bar code labels with supported label printers. But I do wish you could create your own patient labels & custom reports. I don't know if this is planned in the future or not.

----------


## Crystal-Opt2

> Is anyone using the Vision Pro optical software?? I would like some info on what you think of it.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi I know this post is a little old, but I just wanted to tell you I use Vision Pro and love it!  I am an independent single location Optician and only need the dispensing software so this was perfect, just what I was looking for.

----------


## Phuztone

> Hi I know this post is a little old, but I just wanted to tell you I use Vision Pro and love it!  I am an independent single location Optician and only need the dispensing software so this was perfect, just what I was looking for.


Perhaps we share email addy's so we can work with each other on questions & problems.

bagbyshaw@comcast.com

----------

